# مكتبة الcnc



## mohamed mostafa ha (26 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو من كل من يملك كتاب في ال Cnc ان يضعة مشكور
و ارجو من المشرف تثبيت هذة المكتبة


----------



## mhm36666 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اين الموضوع


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يبدو لي أن الكتب الخاصة بالتحكم الرقمي يندر وجودها مجاناً


----------

